# [eBay] Gaming PC inkl 28&amp;quot; TFT, 26 Spiele, Lautsprecher, Headset, Maus, Tastatur uvm.



## Minaith (10. April 2009)

Da ich bald im Praxissemester bin und meinen Rechner nicht mitnehmen kann, kommt er jetzt unter den Hammer

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320358857851

Bin für Preisvorschläge offen.


----------



## hibbicon (11. April 2009)

*AW: [eBay] Gaming PC inkl 28&quot; TFT, 26 Spiele, Lautsprecher, Headset, Maus, Tastatur u*



			
				Minaith am 10.04.2009 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich bald im Praxissemester bin und meinen Rechner nicht mitnehmen kann, kommt er jetzt unter den Hammer
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320358857851
> 
> Bin für Preisvorschläge offen.




Verkauf doch lieber Einzelteile, da bekommst du mehr raus. Ist doch schade ums Geld.


----------



## Minaith (11. April 2009)

*AW: [eBay] Gaming PC inkl 28&quot; TFT, 26 Spiele, Lautsprecher, Headset, Maus, Tastatur u*

Wollte mir die Zeit fürs basteln und einzeln einstellen sparen - die Auktion läuft ja über Preisvorschläge, wenn ich die Sachen nicht komplett wegbekomme, überleg ichs mir vielleicht nochmal.


----------

